# Break of Dawn - boer doeling



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I looove this little girl. She was one we had on our sale list, but pulled her. She is just so happy everytime she sees me she comes running and wants to crawl in my lap. She also escapes at least 2 times a day, slipping out the barn door with me lol. 
Her daddy is son of ennobled Status Quo, her mom is an ennobled Topbrass grandaughter, and Pistolero and Brass Shot great grandaughter. She is a triplet and is 18 days old in the pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so cute.....  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the little brown spot on her hock!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well those are the pictures of her I got when she was distracted.. this is what she normally looks like


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice. I should hope your weren't going to sell her! Garsh! :wink: 
Keep you fingers crossed for my Status Quo babies. LD is fat
as a tick and is making a big udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....up close and personal.... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is so very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like her I would keep her too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So adorable! I love the "in your face" shots :laugh:


----------

